# World Pharma Free 10ml Injection Video



## Tris10 (Feb 8, 2013)

Capture 20130208 on Vimeo


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for video..but man you are big guy..you can do it alone


----------



## Tris10 (Feb 9, 2013)

hahaha honestly, i have trouble keeping my arm up at that angle long enough to inject it.. she likes needles, so it works out lol 

Thanks again for the opportunity!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 9, 2013)

nice she like needles.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 11, 2013)

Tris10 said:


> Capture 20130208 on Vimeo



man ,how do you like product?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2013)

That is the longest injection I have ever seen, what gauge needle r u using?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 11, 2013)

Tris10 said:


> Capture 20130208 on Vimeo



not saying that i do aspirate, but if you are going to post a video on how to inject, make sure the video is actually using all of the proper steps.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 12, 2013)

for 1ml i need maxx 6-10 sec to inject it  i use always 23g pin


----------



## yamar1 (Feb 12, 2013)

looks like a slin pin. MOve up to a 25 g. Will go much faster....and do that shit yourself.


----------



## longworthb (Feb 12, 2013)

Gyno left nip


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 12, 2013)

i use 23g pins all the time


----------



## Tris10 (Feb 13, 2013)

The needles I had were from my cut at the end of summer. She kept asking before the video how long she should take to inject it, I told her to do it like normal... she was nervous lol definitely don't have gyno... I had gotten a lump over the summer but got letro for RS n it cleared really quickly.

As for a "how to" video, its not. I just posted a vid of his gear n me injecting it.I didn't asperate bc I never do. I figured I wouldn't win the other free bottles bc almost every contest turns into a naked gf/wife/random naked chick contest bc everyone keeps trying to top the last video.

As for the Test E. its not been long enough to really kick in but no pip, really smooth. So far so good.


----------



## Tris10 (Feb 13, 2013)

yamar1 said:


> looks like a slin pin. MOve up to a 25 g. Will go much faster....and do that shit yourself.



I would if I had to, but clearly I don't.


----------



## s2h (Feb 13, 2013)

Forget the injection.part....where are you at??..looks like the background from a al Queda news video....or maybe you were into.silence of the lambs or somethjng...idk..


----------



## Tris10 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hahaha I started a new job recently and I've been staying with my sister and brother-in-law until I get a few checks so I can fix my car. Its their basement.. I swear I literally said the same thing lol


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 13, 2013)

nice to hear no pip..for now all say no pip! LOL


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 13, 2013)

Tris10 said:


> Capture 20130208 on Vimeo



you make any new video?


----------

